# confused dont know which suplement to take gaining weight



## khan (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello

Im confused dont know which suplement to take, which is best and what flavour tastes good.

USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic.

Reflex Instant Mass.

Critical Mass

PVL Mutant Mass

i have a fast metbalism and want to find out which is the best to gain fast weight and have good carbs & protein. and is not waste of money.

I Only Weigh 8 Stones just under need to get to 12 stones with muscle.

please can anyone help.

Thanks.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think you need to post up your current diet to start with, supps arent the answer, just the icing on the cake.


----------



## manas (Dec 22, 2009)

i use hard mass, tis 50/50 protein an carbs, chocolate flavour tends be the best tastein in all shakes.


----------



## stevenj1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hard mass is one of my fav's. I sometimes do muscle milk as well but it has a little too much sugar for me.


----------



## DanRoth (Jul 14, 2010)

I find that, as TheCrazyCal says, supplements aren't necessarily the answer - a good balanced diet is the best way to get on top of your body composition. Try getting your BMR identified and then you'll know how many calories etc you need for the day and to increase your size.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i've had good results from usn anabolic on top of a clean diet

at the moment i just seem to be eating decent even at work and have gained 2-3k not that weight matters if you see the develoopment in the mirror

started training years ago with a hyper fast metabolism and yes i was a typical skinny 7stone i kid you not

took me years to add weight


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

khan said:


> Hello
> 
> Im confused dont know which suplement to take, which is best and what flavour tastes good.
> 
> ...


I have used the USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic, its great indeed, get a whey blend as well e.g. nutrisport 90+ it last for ever and is great before go to bed and when ever........

Thats is not enough, post your diet here, without a proper diet and working you head off at the gym you are wasting your money.


----------

